# Congrats to Nummi



## edX (May 18, 2002)

well Jerry, i guess i am just about as good as you at doing what i am told.   So here it is, Congrats for making it to 1000 posts!! 

I know a lot of yours were silly. that was the old you. Since then you have been a rather productive member of this site and well worth having around. and part of the congrats is for having the self awareness to do that.  It's not really about numbers anyway. they are just an arbitrary way of marking time. There is nothing any more special about someone's 1000th post than their first post. What is important is the contributions they have made to the site in between. 

Even your screw ups have been worth something. yourself and others learned thru your mistakes. I think that was a good thing for everybody.

So i just had to say I'm glad you're still here. Your making it this far was a greater acomplishment than many, considering all the trials and tribulations along the way.


----------



## ulrik (May 18, 2002)

I second that


----------



## nkuvu (May 18, 2002)

I'll second that second.  So does that make it a fourth?  Or is it still a third?


----------



## Klink (May 19, 2002)

Congrats Nummi.

And in case you forgot how.


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Haven't we seen three of these threads? 
This is the official one though I guess...
YAY NUMMI!

I'm sure we all needed that reminder Klink


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Klink _
> *Congrats Nummi.
> 
> And in case you forgot how.
> *



hmmm is that first window supposed to be most of his posts (initial ones) and teh cleaning off the hands symbolizes his re-entry as a more mature person in macosx.com ?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *hmmm is that first window supposed to be most of his posts (initial ones) and teh cleaning off the hands symbolizes his re-entry as a more mature person in macosx.com ?  *



  No... he is just calling me a butt face.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

lol ok 
I explained the more philosophical and abstract concept


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

wow... now I have 3 congrats threads.  well... 2 really.  one is an anti congrats thread started by me.  So what do you guys talk about in these things?  


Yesterday was my birthday   My Dad wants to buy me a HD.  Anyone know a good place? (on the internet).  We looked at MegaHaus, and they look good.   IBM 60 GB 7200rpm for $120.  There were other brands there... but my dad does not want to risk it.  We have a quantum in our G4 right now... and we are happy with it.


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

We explore a little about what it means to be <insert user name here > and then we shut up and let the thread die , the notable exceptions are the RacerX, AdmiralAK, and Ed threads lol


----------



## tagliatelle (May 19, 2002)

Nummi 60 GB means 60 * 1024 MB!


----------



## AdmiralAK (May 19, 2002)

speak of the devil


----------



## xoot (May 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AdmiralAK _
> *We explore a little about what it means to be xoot and then we shut up and let the thread die , the notable exceptions are the RacerX, AdmiralAK, and Ed threads lol  *



 Are you gonna let my congrats thread die miserably? I'm gonna make sure that you don't!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 19, 2002)

Hey xoot.  how do you say that?  like "zoot"?  

And what does it mean?  Here is the result I got when I searched for it:
"No entry found for xoot."


----------



## ksuther (May 19, 2002)

Absolutely nothing


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 20, 2002)

What does ksuther? ksuther ?


----------



## edX (May 20, 2002)

Hey Jerry, what does marathon forever refer to?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *Hey Jerry, what does marathon forever refer to? *



wow... I did not think anyone but MacGuy17 would get that   Marathon is the *best* game ever.  Started out for Mac only.  Made by Bungie software.  Used to be mac only, then they were bought by M$!  They made Halo... maybe you have heard of that?  Marathon is my favorite game.  Lots of fun.  and it has the best/deepest story line.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 24, 2002)

Yes... a congrat to you... and whatever that intails.

Marathon rules... and such.  Damn bungie a-holes!  Selling out to those satan worshiping bastards!

Ok... enough venting for me.


----------



## homer (May 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *Yesterday was my birthday   My Dad wants to buy me a HD.  Anyone know a good place? (on the internet).  *


Happy Birthday!  A little belated.  
In case it hasn't been purchased yet, I've had good experiences with Newegg.  Everything there seems to be bare-bones, and I'd probably check to make sure that whatever you get is Mac-compatible.  But the prices there have been cheaper than anywhere else I've seen.  Good luck!  

How's that line go?  You are a butt face!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 24, 2002)

Yes... I am a butt face.  I did get my HD.  40GB. 7200 rpm.  4 partitions.  I am happy   Now I just need t spend a lot of money to fill them up.


----------



## homer (May 24, 2002)

Four partitions?  Holy cats.  What's all that used for?  

I grew quickly disillusioned with partitioning single drives when I was dual-booting Yellowdog Linux and OS 8.6 on my iMac.  Something about YDL hosed my HFS+ partition.  I had to zero my hard drive.  Now that's an unpleasant experience.  I like multiple big hard drives with single partitions.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 27, 2002)

Big partitions... doesnt that slow down the access time ?


----------



## homer (May 27, 2002)

I don't know, to be honest.  All I know is, my iMac 233 is very very slow (but it's only got a 4 GB HDD)--so that doesn't provide any information.  My PC, on the other hand, has a few hard drives, one of them being 40 GB.  It seems pretty fast.  Without really knowing anything about it, I can't imagine that there would be a noticeable difference.  Does anyone else have any input?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 27, 2002)

well... I thought since the HD does not have to search over a large amount of space... it would find things faster.


----------



## homer (May 27, 2002)

I just read up on it a bit.  Apparently (according to one source--if it's on the Internet, it must be true, right? --"if television said it, it must be true") having your system and applications in a partition located on the outer edge of the disc will improve access times, and thus speed it up.  Another source said that putting applications in an outer partition doesn't really improve speed (at least launch time).  What's the moral of the story?  I guess the advantage of multiple partitions comes in putting the appropriate files in appropriate areas of the disk.


----------



## gdanko (May 27, 2002)

Hmm why do people on the boards care about the number of posts??


----------



## ksuther (May 27, 2002)

We don't really, or um, most of us don't. It just something we happen to notice every once in a while when somebody hits a big number, namely 1000.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gdanko _
> *Hmm why do people on the boards care about the number of posts?? *



 I did not want a congrats thread.  I asked people not to make one.  but they did anyway. butt faces.


----------



## homer (May 28, 2002)

Hey hey hey, there's only one member of this board who has a "butt face" thread devoted to him.


----------



## edX (May 28, 2002)

Hey, who you calling a butt face? 


  

(ok, guilty as charged - but i still think your transformation deserves to be acknowledged and celebrated. us old farts can be such a pain, can't we?)


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *...us old farts can be such a pain, can't we?*



 you just had to bring that back up didnt you ?


----------

